# Gable at 4 months old



## walexk

Well, I finally got down to business and took some new pictures. He loves to pose for pictures. Now that the weather has gotten a little better I am going to get some outdoor pictures.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Gable is a handsome little devil. Keep that camera in your hand and keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Jennifer

Awww Gable!! He's so handsome! His face and expressions remind me of Teddy! Thanks so much for posting pictures!


----------



## Packleader

I love his name, Gable. What a good boy to let you take his picture. I try to sneak the camera out sometimes when I see them doing something cute, and I get charged at and they think it's funny. Gable is a vey cute young man!


----------



## Susan6953

What a little cutie. He really does look like he is posing for the camera!


----------



## Olddog

What a handsome fella. He does like the camera.


----------



## momtoMax

Gable is so handsome!!


----------



## inge

he's very handsome! How is his walking going?


----------



## Willow52

What a handsome guy. :wavey: Gable!


----------



## nolefan

Oh, Gable.... I'm in love  He has the most beautiful face! How nice that he'll pose for you. Seems like whenever I try to get down on Duncan's level with a camera he just comes charging at me and all I get is a lens full of nose! Thanks for posting the photos!


----------



## sameli102

He is just so cute, I love that 2nd shot the best. He looks like a sweet little teddy bear.


----------



## C's Mom

Gable is so handsome! I see his tail feathers are coming in.


----------



## Noey

:--big_grin:


----------



## Joanne & Asia

He is so cute! Asia has always loved to pose for pictures too. My eskie always runs away when he sees the camera coming so we have to sneak the pics.


----------



## beccacc31

Gable looks just like Wilson. Same kind of bone structure and everything! That means that I think Gable is gorgeous!


----------



## walexk

Thanks for all the kind words. Of course, I have another 60 shots of him where he has moved or comes charging at the camera. Thank goodness for large memory cards for the camera.


----------



## EvilNessCroft

He's so adorable!  Love the last pic with that look in his eyes!


----------



## moverking

That very last pic really made me smile ~sigh~ so sweet


----------



## Nana-chan

That is too cute!


----------



## walexk

WE just got back from puppy class and we met another man who has a golden that is 10 years old and he looked at Gable and new he was from the same breeder, Dichi Goldens. People can just tell.


----------



## Faith's mommy

a face like that gives me serious puppy fever!


----------



## walexk

He went to my niece's fifth birthday party today and behaved like a perfect gentleman. He just took all the children in stride. The only down side was that he didn't get worn out playing with all the kids.


----------



## Jennifer

walexk said:


> WE just got back from puppy class and we met another man who has a golden that is 10 years old and he looked at Gable and new he was from the same breeder, Dichi Goldens. People can just tell.


It's true!! I think it's something about the smile! We actually saw your puppies father at a dog show yesterday! Such a good looking dog!


----------



## walexk

Hopefully he did well at the show. He is an amazing golden.


----------



## Mad's Mom

Gable is so cute. Those pictures make me want to be able to scoop him up and cuddle him!!


----------



## walexk

He loves to be cuddled!!!


----------



## awilkens

He's sooo cute and looks like my dog Butter. Where did you get him?


----------



## awilkens

oh, I just read the posts and it says Dichi. That's where I got Butter! beautiful dogs.


----------



## rockchick65

Such a sweetheart!


----------



## walexk

awilkens said:


> oh, I just read the posts and it says Dichi. That's where I got Butter! beautiful dogs.


 I would love to see some pictures of Butter! Love seeing pics of other Dichi goldens.


----------



## awilkens

Here's my favorite picture of Butter. (He's muddy and I'm drying him off with a towel). All my pictures are on Facebook and none of them do him justice!


----------



## zeke11

He is cute and little! You wouldn't believe how Duffy looks at 4 months. I am so late in posting pics, need to do that soon.

Kris


----------



## yacygirl

Gable so adorable. Best of luck!


----------



## Muddypaws

He is so adorable. He's certainly ready for his close up!


----------



## kaysy

How cute he is! And he's not chewing on the rug!


----------



## HovawartMom

Absolutly adorable!.


----------



## sharlin

Oh Man!!!! Look at those eyes!!!
I think I detect a little mischef there!!!!


----------



## ggdenny

Gable is such a gorgeous little boy! It's great to see new pics of him.


----------



## walexk

Thank you to all for the kind words. Yes, there definitely is a bit of mischief in those eyes. But oh so loveable.


----------



## animallover

He is just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## younggtx

Really enjoy the looks of his eyes!
He knows how to flirt with the camera 
Love the name "Gable", and his handsome looks live up to the name 
Thanks for sharing puppy love photo.
Look like a lot of us are on "Puppy High"


----------

